
Clock with simulated Game of Life around numbers - daniel-cussen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYNxNkEAIPw
======
pook
The background Game of Life is too faint.

I would have liked to see it set up so at the head of each minute/15
minute/hour, the numbers themselves briefly enter the CA.

Or, perhaps for ubergeekishness, a vertically-scrolling binary clock in which
each second, the previous configuration (above the current one) enters the CA.

